# My little daffodils



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I was so busy doing everyone else's costumes, that I didn't have a lot of time to do my girls'. But this afternoon I did some quick and easy ones, these will have to be for pictures only because they seriously would not move in them!







They were scared I think! he he


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Jodi those are so adorable





















You have such an imagination. The girls are simply precious. I wish I had that little flower garden







Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, isn't that just the cutest!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jodi,
I forgot to tell you that Sassy is going to be a "Lady Bug" wouldn't that be cute if she was in the picture with the little Daffodils?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How cute are those little flowers?


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 21 2005, 08:39 PM
> *Jodi,
> I forgot to tell you that Sassy is going to be a "Lady Bug" wouldn't that be cute if she was in the picture with the little Daffodils?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112171*


[/QUOTE]

Yes it would! It would be a fluffy flower garden!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, that is just too cute!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG, they're so cute in their costumes. I love em


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jodi,
I told my husband about how cute the little Daffodils are and he laughed and said, "Oh the things little doggies have to put up with to please the mommy." What are your mom's Malts going to be on Halloween? You could have an entire garden.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Oh how cute they are


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww they are just the cutes little flowers


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww they are too cute!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Too cute!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

TOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Did you make costumes for your mom's Malts?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I love all those Halloween costumes. You are all so talented.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

that is so cute! great job!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 22 2005, 10:11 PM
> *Did you make costumes for your mom's Malts?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112423*


[/QUOTE]

SHe wants Lexi to be minnie mouse which is done, and Tucker to be Mickey Mouse but I don't know if I'll get to his in time. He may have to settle for a Mickey Mouse belly band LOL!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh my gosh they are so adorable!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

They make beautiful flowers in your garden







They are so cute


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHAHA! They look too cute!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Jodi they are just adorable! You are so creative


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is so adorable







Such talent you have!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

They are just too cute! You are a very talented person.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG, that is just too precious. I love em. You are very talented. I would love to see pics of Minnie and Mickey if you get the costume made in time.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm trying to get my mom to post for herself! She is signed up on here and lurks but doesn't post


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Too cute!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

OH MYSTIFY!!! Your siggy is just too much cuteness for me to handle. Tuffy Bond! LOL!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

They do look like precious flowers! So good natured of them to even pose for you and how creative you are........


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Can you say PRECIOUS?!!





















I just love it!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Those costumes are just adorable. They were using alot of that fun foam this morning on "The View". Very smart idea.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 26 2005, 07:26 PM
> *Those costumes are just adorable.  They were using alot of that fun foam this morning on "The View".  Very smart idea.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113814*


[/QUOTE]

I just discovered foam. I used those foamies sheets. It's great! I also used them for the minnie mouse ears I made. So light weight and easy to glue on anything.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I had not thought of using foam, that is a great idea, and it comes in lots of fun colors.


----------

